# Roark's Formulas for Stress and Strain



## buick455 (Dec 11, 2009)

I just ordered Roark's Formulas for Stress and Strain as it is a common reference here at work. I was wondering who uses it on a reqular basis and if anyone used it during the exam.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 11, 2009)

buick455 said:


> I just ordered Roark's Formulas for Stress and Strain as it is a common reference here at work. I was wondering who uses it on a reqular basis and if anyone used it during the exam.


It's helpful for when I am analyzing a shell of some sort. There are tables that show different shapes with an applied uniform load or deflection.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 11, 2009)

I never used it for the exam but I use it all of the time at work.

I'd rather use that book than fire up the FE modeler.


----------



## Shaggy (Dec 11, 2009)

Didn't use it much if at all while preparing for the exam. Brought it to the exam and never opened it.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 11, 2009)

I never used it on the exam, but find I refer to it a fair amount at work.


----------

